# Rat euthanasia



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

A while back I was reading up on rat euthanasia since my old lady had a big tumor and was heart wrenching (she ended up passing in her sleep) but I came across some information and I didn't know if it was true or not. It said that taking the rat to the vet for euthanasia is cruel and painful for the rat because since their veins are so small, the vet has to inject directly into their heart. Is this true? It said you can do home euthanasia by essentially gassing the rat - by either putting the rat in an airtight container with a smaller container with either dry ice (which depletes the oxygen) or baking soda and vinegar (I think, that one I'd have to look up). I know these aren't things that we like to think about but I want what's best for my rats and if I have to make that choice I would want to make the best one. Anyone heard of this?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, it's true that it hurts to inject them because their veins are teeny-tiny. Where I live we call the injection to the heart a "heart stick" and it's true, that is how some vets do it. With that said, the rat is usually given something before the heart stick to either render them unconscious (at least, that's how my vet does it). If the vet doesn't give the rat something before injecting straight to the heart, then the rat is obviously going to be extremely hurt and stressed in their last moments. Usually you're given an option. 

I've only had to have one rat put asleep by the vet, and they gave me an option. You could get the heart stick, or have the rat pts in a little gas chamber. I had him put asleep with the gas, because I was told it was quicker and less stressful on the rat, and if it had been me then I think I would've wanted the gas rather than the heart stick.

I would never perform home euthanasia for many reasons, most obvious being that I am not a vet. What if it didn't work right the first time, and I was left with a scared and even more sick rat? What if he suffered throughout because I (essentially) tried to kill him but couldn't do it efficiently because it's my rat, and he's my friend? 

What's best for the rat when it comes to healthcare is just to take them to the vet. If your vet explains their methods of euthanasia to you and you don't like it, go to another vet. They all usually give you an option with small animals, but if they don't and you don't like the method they use then tell them. Your rat trusts you, and you're all they have when it comes to care. You owe it to them to make the right choice and bring them to a professional. 

I realize you're not saying that *you* want to do it. But that's just my opinion on the matter - if they're sick, you go to a vet!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

When my rat was put to sleep she was given a shot that made her go unconscious (she eeped a bit when they put the needle in, but she didn't seem to stressed out), and then she was gassed. I believe injecting into the heart is painful which is why I will always go with gas. And like Babs, I would never feel comfortable doing home euthanasia because of all the things that could go wrong.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My vet only had one method of euthanizing and it was to put the rat under anesthesia and then to inject the heart. He said it was the only method approved by some vet organization (sorry, can't remember which one). Definitely stay away from the home methods as those can be traumatic for you and your rat if anything were to go wrong.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Never ever consider home euth, it can go badly wrong and you have made your rat suffer. Babs your vet did you a disservice...they MUST anesthetize the rat deeply (usually gas) before doing a heart stick, as it is considered cruel to not do so, eevn in the labs.

Rats do not have injections into their veins, most medications or pain meds done given sub-q (I have done many) and it can pinch but shouldn't hurt badly. The gas is very quick and they make sure they are deeply unconcious before doing a heart stick. There is a sedative and the IP injection (into the abdomen) but the vet needs to make sure ey don't inject any organs. This way is slower but the owner often gets to hold the pat as they slowly drift off. My prefernce is gas and heart stick, when I decide to euthanize, I don't want the rat in any more discomfort and to have it over quickly is important to me.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

My gerbil was put under anesthesia before he was put to sleep.The method used is a good question to ask the vet.


----------

